# some picture of my cats and kittens



## wencar (Nov 2, 2007)

here are my babies


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

very cute!


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Aww they are beautiful


----------



## wencar (Nov 2, 2007)

yes they soo sweet bless them


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

they are lovely, looks like trouble to me !!!


----------



## Janice (Nov 3, 2007)

I agree with Denise they look adorable but should be reminded of their innocence when they start clawing the furniture!!!


----------

